# My pregnant Platy



## cherg (Mar 8, 2009)

My platy is just about to give birth. Should I leave the light on or do you think I should turn it off? I want her to have no stress.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

i suggest leaving it on.....


----------

